# This is not an APH thread!



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Seems to be an awful lot of APH talk going on at the mo, so thought people might enjoy a brief respite from all that spiky nonsense.

So I reckon we need thread for something a bit different. Feel free to post pics of all lovely exotics, but remember the golden rule.....hedgehogs are BANNED!:roll2::roll2::roll2:

First up, we had two beautiful female Bennet's wallabies delivered today (Charlene and Sheila), to join our male, Scott. We're pleased as punch with them, and Scott was extremely.....errr.....*excited!* 









That's the best photo I could get for now, because they're a bit nervous after their journey. Apparently, there are joeys already in the pouches.

Within the wallaby paddock, is the coati enclosure. Hopefully, Wills and Kate will also be feeling the joys of spring soon!

This is Wills about to take my fingers off for a chick:









And here's Kate enjoying a favourite treat:









So anyone else got any lovely pics/stories to share?

Remember....NO hedgehogs!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha love it! Will get some pics up shortly!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Please do! RFUK needs an APH antidote :2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I know, not exotic mammals but defo not APH :lol2:









Sally on Christmas day...










..or should I say, Sally's tail on Christmas day. She was very excited :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't know you had pygmy goats too! They're beautiful....tell me more about them.:2thumb:


Here are our goats......

Gilbert (grey) and Mama (the other one), hiding from the snow









Here's a vid of Tillie and Moo playing king of the castle....(click on the pic to watch it)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehe, I ran a similar thread on 'Phibs ages ago, asking about peoples most and least interesting frogs- but banning any mention of dartfrogs- how the 'DMafia' squealed... :lol2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't have any pygmys, these were boarders we had a while back but I do love them. Would definitely get some when we have a bit more space. Though the neighbours weren't too happy about the noise..!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> I don't have any pygmys, these were boarders we had a while back but I do love them. Would definitely get some when we have a bit more space. Though the neighbours weren't too happy about the noise..!


Sod the neighbours! Everyone _needs_ goats:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

*sigh* It's all getting a bit hedgehoggy around here again. So here's a gratuitous pic of a cheeky guinea fowl stealing the very food from Scott wallaby's gob!!:gasp:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is my sadly deceased Eagle owl, Morgana



KT



Pooka



Ben


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely creatures! Thanks for posting:2thumb:

Shame about the owl.....was a stunner!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd post these pics (and vid) of Maggie and Esther. Most wouldn't say they're exotic....but how many other people keep rare breed Oxford Sandy and Black pigs?

I love these girls, even though they can get a bit bitey at times. They live in a large wooded paddock, with plenty of space to root around.



Short clip of footy pig (click on pic to watch)


Happy pigs.:2thumb:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Cute! We have had OSB's but we 'et ours, along with the berkshires, old spots and saddlebacks! :blush:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well these aren't for eating....they're too well loved and pampered! 

However, proper pigs are so much more rewarding to keep than potbellied/kune/micro nonsense pigs, aren't they? Tons of fun!:2thumb:


----------



## CQueen (Dec 9, 2012)

cant say i have anything as exotic as you guys but i do have an insane ferret that tries to eat my 5 stone dog and a duck living in my bath... which also beats up the dog. lots of reptiles etc tho


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I demand to see pics of a fat dog being harassed by a bath-dwelling duck!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I demand to see pics of a fat dog being harassed by a bath-dwelling duck!


I have to second that!!! Bring on the pics!!! Lol

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just thought I would bump this thread as I also don't really like hedgehogs that much. I don't have any exotics at the moment apart from the reptiles, but I certainly have a few exotics in my future plans


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hahahaha.....I can't believe someone resurrected this 

It's not even that hedgehoggy at the moment.

I'll try get some new pics up later on


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So I have a new baby coati, called Dolly. She'll hopefully get on like a house on fire with my adult male, Kenny, but they haven't met yet because she's so small and he'd flatten her!




Couple of shots in the sun....




First face to face interaction with the dog.....



Gratuitous shot of Scruff!


Surprised Face!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw Dolly's lovely! Always had a soft spot for Coatis :flrt:

I'm never sure whether he goes in the exotics or 'other' section...but seeing as he's not a hedgehog, here's Cookie anyway.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Is he friendly? We have 5 of the little buggers at work and they've got a nasty bite on 'em when they want to!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

He is with me, he'll let me scratch him behind the ears and he used to sit in my hood or on my shoulders/head when he had a walk in enclosure, but he's got a bit of an attitude problem with other people. Certainly not an animal I'd be complacent with, the ones at college were infamous for biting down to the bone if they got the chance!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye, well I got bitten by a spiny mouse today....it drew blood and it still bloody hurts!:bash:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Yup, doesn't matter how small they are...rodent bites are really painful! :lol2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dolly is very cute, and so is cookie. 

I would love a coati in the future. My college has a group of coatis and they are so mischievous


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Dolly is very cute, and so is cookie.
> 
> I would love a coati in the future. My college has a group of coatis and they are so mischievous


Where's that then?


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Biggleswade, Bedford. They have a very big and good selection of animals for a college


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

you've got some really pretty animals


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

loving the coati's, where I volunteer they have 7 3 adults and 4 babies  already love them hand fed them last week and there just soooo festinating. They also have 2 skunks of which one bit me  luckly I pulled away just in time so that it didn't do much impact lol


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, they are spiky, but they're not hedgehogs! Got two tenrecs this week, they're absolute sweethearts


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

D'yer know what? I'll let you get away with tenrecs, but only 'cos convergent evolution blows my mind!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Urgh! It's all getting a bit hedgehoggy around here again, isn't it? 

As such, have a little clip of Kenny and Dolly enjoying blueberry muffin treats. (click on the pic to watch)



In other news……stand by for some possibly exciting wallaby revelations coming within the next couple of months:whistling2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Urgh! It's all getting a bit hedgehoggy around here again, isn't it?
> 
> As such, have a little clip of Kenny and Dolly enjoying blueberry muffin treats. (click on the pic to watch)
> 
> ...


It looks like they have a really nice enclosure. What's happening with wallabies? We have two at college and they are really funny. I have also grown quite fond of emus and capybara. We have a emu and three capybara and they are really interesting and I have been able to hand feed them as well


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> It looks like they have a really nice enclosure. What's happening with wallabies? We have two at college and they are really funny. I have also grown quite fond of emus and capybara. We have a emu and three capybara and they are really interesting and I have been able to hand feed them as well


Cheers….it's 25'x7'x8' with a large indoor shed. The only thing is, there are that many ropes in there that it's like some crystal maze game cleaning up in there!

(can't say too much about wallabies yet…..was just a teaser:devil


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Cheers….it's 25'x7'x8' with a large indoor shed. The only thing is, there are that many ropes in there that it's like some crystal maze game cleaning up in there!
> 
> (can't say too much about wallabies yet…..was just a teaser:devil


That's massive. The more ropes there is there more fun it is for you and the coatis


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I started this thread just over a year ago on the day that our new female wallabies arrived.

Well today, it apparently got a little hot in mama's pouch, because a tiny little joey poked it's head out for the first time to get some air! 

I couldn't be more proud, and was massively chuffed to be there at the right moment! 

The other female may be carrying too, but if she is, it's a bit further behind.

(click on the pic to watch)


----------

